# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Những điểm du lịch hấp dẫn dịp Giỗ Tổ và 30/4 năm 2012

## hangnt

*Với hai kỳ nghỉ khá dài này, bạn có thể tự "thiết kế" kế hoạch lên rừng, xuống biển hay kết hợp cả hai có một kỳ nghỉ thư giãn.*

*>>   Địa điểm hấp dẫn cho đi chơi 30/4 và 1/5 năm 2012*

*Tây Bắc*



 Thác Bạc (Sapa) mờ ảo trong sương.
Vào dịp này, lên Tây Bắc, bạn sẽ được hòa mình trong không khí khá dễ chịu so với cái ẩm ướt của miền Bắc hay cái nóng mướt mồ hôi của miền Nam. Ngoài vẻ đẹp như tranh của núi rừng, bạn sẽ “chết mê” với bức tranh hàng trăm loại hoa dại khoe sắc khắp các triền đồi, dốc núi.

*Vịnh Hạ Long*


Nằm trong danh sách 7 kỳ quan mới của thế giới, vịnh Hạ Long khiến du khách say mê với bức tranh sơn thủy hài hòa. Song đẹp nhất là phải kể đến khung cảnh những chiếc tàu như ẩn như hiện trong sương sớm trên biển, hay cảm giác thư giãn của việc thả người trên sàn tàu, ghế dài ngắm bầu trời đêm trong hương gió nồng vị biển.

*Quần đảo Cát Bà*


Quần đảo Cát Bà quyến rũ du khách với vẻ đẹp vừa na ná vịnh Hạ Long với những dãy núi đá vôi rải rác, vừa có nét giống những bãi biển nổi tiếng của miền Bắc, cùng hệ thống động thực vật phong phú hay đơn giản là những món hải sản tươi ngon với giá thành thấp.

*Hồ Ba Bể*


Là một trong những vẻ đẹp được nhiều người đến, hồ Ba Bể mê hoặc lòng người bởi vẻ đẹp của những tà áo xanh ẩn hiện trong sương, của núi đá vôi in bóng trên mặt hồ, cảm giác mơ hồ và huyền bí trong động Puông, nét thơ mộng của dòng sông uốn mình qua những góc hẹp trong động, hay ngọn thác đầu nguồn tuy không cao song vẫn khiến người khác ngước nhìn và khâm phục. 

*Động Phong Nha*


Ẩn mình trong núi đá vôi và được rừng nhiệt đới che chở, sau bao nhiêu thăng trầm của xã hội, động Phong Nha vẫn giữ nguyên vẻ đẹp nguyên sơ đáng kinh ngạc với hệ thống hang động lộng lẫy cùng con sông ngầm được xác định là dài nhất thế giới.

*Huế*



Cố đô Huế lãng mạn trong đêm.
Không chỉ nổi danh với cung điện của vua chúa, vùng đất kinh kỳ còn được biết đến với biển Lăng Cô hài hòa, cầu Tràng Tiền dài 12 nhịp, tiếng chuông Thiên Mụ, thôn Vĩ Dạ thơ mộng, yên bình trong thơ của thi sĩ họ Hàn, nhã nhạc cung đình hay hàng loạt các món ăn được chế tác công phu, cầu kỳ.

*Đà Nẵng*


Được lựa chọn như lên như một thành phố trẻ cùng vẻ đẹp của vùng đất có núi, có sông, có biển, song Đà Nẵng còn hút du khách với vẻ chân thật của người dân, nét “xanh, sạch” trong các đề án du lịch cùng với mức giá khá mềm của các loại hình dịch vụ.

Đến Đà Nẵng vào dịp lễ 30/4, bạn sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng những màn trình diễn pháo hoa độc đáo được tổ chức trong thời gian này.

----------


## hangnt

*>>   Địa điểm hấp dẫn cho đi chơi 30/4 và 1/5 năm 2012*

*Biển Quảng Ngãi và đảo Lý  Sơn*




Không được biết đến nhiều như các bãi biển khác của Việt Nam, song các biển của vùng đất này vẫn gây ấn tượng mạnh với vẻ đẹp hoang sơ, thanh bình. Ngoài việc hòa mình trong làn nước mát, du khách còn có dịp khám phá vẻ đẹp của các vách đá, chùa Hang, thả bộ trên những bờ biển đầy vụn san hô, những ruộng tỏi vươn mình trong nắng. Đặc biệt, chỉ tại Lý Sơn, du khách mới có cơ hội thưởng thức món gỏi tỏi (được là từ lá tỏi) thơm mát, thanh nhiệt.

*Nha Trang, Phan Thiết, Vũng Tàu*



Thác Tà Gụ thu hút du khách với hai truyền thuyết đẹp và hành trình gian khó.



 Còn Mũi Né là nét bình lặng của những con sóng bạc đầu.



 Riêng Vũng Tàu là những bãi biển hoang sơ, ít người đến.
Vẻ đẹp của các địa danh này khiến chúng luôn nằm trong top những địa danh yêu thích của du khách. Ngoài tắm biển, du khách có thể kết hợp tham quan các điểm nổi tiếng khác của từng địa danh như Vinpear Land, thác Yang Bay,  tháp Poganar, thác tà Gụ… của Nha Trang; đồi Dương, đồi cát bay, suối Hồng, Bầu Trắng, núi Tà Cú… của Mũi Né; làng chài Hàm Tiến, hòn Rơm, hòn Lao Câu, sông Cà Ty… của Phan Thiết; Hồ Mây, núi Dinh, hải đăng… Vũng Tàu.

*Đà Lạt*


Những con dốc nhỏ, mặt hồ trong, rừng thông mơ mộng, hoa có mặt khắp mọi nẻo đường, cái se lạnh của vùng cao, thành phố sương mù luôn là lựa chọn hàng đầu cho kỳ nghỉ dưỡng của du khách miền Nam và đam mê của du khách miền Bắc. Ngoài mục tiêu nghỉ dưỡng, nơi đây cũng chào đón những du khách thích chinh phục với hàng loạt môn thể thao mạo hiểm như trượt thác, leo thác, leo núi…

*Các tỉnh miền Tây*



Rừng tràm Trà Sư (An Giang) đẹp như trong cổ tích.



Hoàng hôn ở Cao Lãnh
Nét duyên của những tà áo bà ba duyên dáng, cái chân chất của người dân, chất giọng ngọt lịm cùng nét duyên rất riêng của những khu vườn trái cây sai quả, những con kênh uốn quanh rặng dừa nước, rừng U Minh bao la, rừng tràm Trà Sư đẹp như cổ tích hay những ngôi chùa sơn son thếp vàng mang dấu ấn Khmer… thu hút du khách trong lẫn ngoài nước đến tham quan, khám phá những năm gần đây. Kết luận chung về những chuyến đi thường là thái độ thỏa mãn thấy rõ của mọi người.

*Côn Đảo, Phú Quốc*



 Hòa mình trong làn nước mát ở Côn Đảo..



Hay lặn ngắm san hô tại Phú Quốc mang đến cho du khách những trải nghiệm lý thú.
Đẹp, hoang sơ, quyến rũ, thanh bình hay trong những món ăn, những đặc sản bình dị và dân giã như mật sim, hạt bàng khô, nước mắm nhĩ..là nét duyên khiến hai hòn đảo ngọc này luôn nằm trong đích đến của du khách.

----------

